

Marissa Mayer’s Pay Tied to Another Company’s Performance - pshin45
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/04/29/yahoo-chiefs-pay-tied-to-another-companys-performance/

======
zachb
Am I the only one who thinks adding "Ms." before her name every time it is
mentioned is a ridiculous journaling practice? It just screams "this executive
is a woman, evaluate her through that lens." If "Michael Mayer" was the CEO of
Yahoo instead of "Marissa Mayer," they would've said "Mayer," not "Mr. Mayer."

~~~
waterlesscloud
No, the NYT would have said Mr. Mayer. It's part of their style guide.

